# Mishandling The Lord's Supper



## seajayrice (Jan 2, 2011)

My family of origin wishes me to join them in a private mass administered by a RC Priest. It would not be on the Sabbath as far as I know. Only my mother belongs to a Church were she receives occasional communion. I do not think she is a Believer (she is a cultural Christian) but I feel somewhat inclined to warn her against mishandling the Supper. The occasion is a wedding anniversary celebration (hers and Dad’s). The whole affair is rather tawdry in my opinion and scripturally I do not think I could participate. Other than the 1Cor-11 passage, is there additional scriptural or confessional guidance that might address the matter in context? I intend to send a letter declining the invitation and hope to take the opportunity to profess the gospel (which I do quite often) to any that have ears to hear. There is a pearls before swine concern as well.

Thanks to my true Family for your help. What blessing to belong to the family of God.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't participate either and I understand your concern with your parent's abuse of the table. Any chance you can address this with them in person, rather than by letter?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 2, 2011)

Read "The Hurt of Hearing Mass" by the martyr John Bradford (see p. 297).

The Heidelberg Catechism, Question 80: What difference is there between the Lord's Supper and the Popish mass?

Answer: The Lord's supper testifies to us, that we have a full pardon of all sin by the only sacrifice of Jesus Christ, which he himself has once accomplished on the cross; (a) and, that we by the Holy Ghost are ingrafted into Christ, (b) who, according to his human nature is now not on earth, but in heaven, at the right hand of God his Father, (c) and will there be worshipped by us. (d) But the mass teaches, that the living and dead have not the pardon of sins through the sufferings of Christ, unless Christ is also daily offered for them by the priests; and further, that Christ is bodily under the form of bread and wine, and therefore is to be worshipped in them; so that the mass, at bottom, is nothing else than a denial of the one sacrifice and sufferings of Jesus Christ, and an accursed idolatry. (e)

*(a)* _Heb.7:27_ Who needeth not daily, as those high priests, to offer up sacrifice, first for his own sins, and then for the people's: for this he did once, when he offered up himself. _Heb.9:12_ Neither by the blood of goats and calves, but by his own blood he entered in once into the holy place, having obtained eternal redemption for us. _Heb.9:25-28_ Nor yet that he should offer himself often, as the high priest entereth into the holy place every year with blood of others; For then must he often have suffered since the foundation of the world: but now once in the end of the world hath he appeared to put away sin by the sacrifice of himself. And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment: So Christ was once offered to bear the sins of many; and unto them that look for him shall he appear the second time without sin unto salvation. _Heb.10:10_ By the which will we are sanctified through the offering of the body of Jesus Christ once for all. _Heb.10:12-14_ But this man, after he had offered one sacrifice for sins for ever, sat down on the right hand of God; From henceforth expecting till his enemies be made his footstool. For by one offering he hath perfected for ever them that are sanctified. _John 19:30_ When Jesus therefore had received the vinegar, he said, It is finished: and he bowed his head, and gave up the ghost. _Matt.26:28_ For this is my blood of the new testament, which is shed for many for the remission of sins. _Luke 22:19-20_ And he took bread, and gave thanks, and brake it, and gave unto them, saying, This is my body which is given for you: this do in remembrance of me. Likewise also the cup after supper, saying, This cup is the new testament in my blood, which is shed for you.
*(b)* _1 Cor.6:17_ But he that is joined unto the Lord is one spirit. _1 Cor.10:16_ The cup of blessing which we bless, is it not the communion of the blood of Christ? The bread which we break, is it not the communion of the body of Christ?
*(c)* _Heb.1:3_ Who being the brightness of his glory, and the express image of his person, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high; _Heb.8:1_ Now of the things which we have spoken this is the sum: We have such an high priest, who is set on the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in the heavens; _Heb.8:2_ A minister of the sanctuary, and of the true tabernacle, which the Lord pitched, and not man. _John 20:17_ Jesus saith unto her, Touch me not; for I am not yet ascended to my Father: but go to my brethren, and say unto them, I ascend unto my Father, and your Father; and to my God, and your God.
*(d)* _Matt.6:20-21_ But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal: For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also. _John 4:21-24_ Jesus saith unto her, Woman, believe me, the hour cometh, when ye shall neither in this mountain, nor yet at Jerusalem, worship the Father. Ye worship ye know not what: we know what we worship: for salvation is of the Jews. But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth: for the Father seeketh such to worship him. God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth. _Luke 24:52_ And they worshipped him, and returned to Jerusalem with great joy: _Acts 7:55-56_ But he, being full of the Holy Ghost, looked up stedfastly into heaven, and saw the glory of God, and Jesus standing on the right hand of God, And said, Behold, I see the heavens opened, and the Son of man standing on the right hand of God. _Col.3:1_ If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God. _Philip.3:20-21_ For our conversation is in heaven; from whence also we look for the Saviour, the Lord Jesus Christ: Who shall change our vile body, that it may be fashioned like unto his glorious body, according to the working whereby he is able even to subdue all things unto himself. _1 Thess.1:10_ And to wait for his Son from heaven, whom he raised from the dead, even Jesus, which delivered us from the wrath to come. _Heb.9:6-10_ Now when these things were thus ordained, the priests went always into the first tabernacle, accomplishing the service of God. But into the second went the high priest alone once every year, not without blood, which he offered for himself, and for the errors of the people: The Holy Ghost this signifying, that the way into the holiest of all was not yet made manifest, while as the first tabernacle was yet standing: Which was a figure for the time then present, in which were offered both gifts and sacrifices, that could not make him that did the service perfect, as pertaining to the conscience; Which stood only in meats and drinks, and divers washings, and carnal ordinances, imposed on them until the time of reformation.
*(e)* _Heb.9:26_ For then must he often have suffered since the foundation of the world: but now once in the end of the world hath he appeared to put away sin by the sacrifice of himself. _Heb.10:12_ But this man, after he had offered one sacrifice for sins for ever, sat down on the right hand of God; _Heb.10:14_ For by one offering he hath perfected for ever them that are sanctified. _Heb.10:19-31_ Having therefore, brethren, boldness to enter into the holiest by the blood of Jesus, by a new and living way, which he hath consecrated for us, through the veil, that is to say, his flesh; And having an high priest over the house of God; Let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience, and our bodies washed with pure water. Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without wavering; (for he is faithful that promised) And let us consider one another to provoke unto love and to good works: not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching. For if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins, but a certain fearful looking for of judgment and fiery indignation, which shall devour the adversaries. He that despised Moses' law died without mercy under two or three witnesses: of how much sorer punishment, suppose ye, shall he be thought worthy, who hath trodden under foot the Son of God, and hath counted the blood of the covenant, wherewith he was sanctified, an unholy thing, and hath done despite unto the Spirit of grace? For we know him that hath said, Vengeance belongeth unto me, I will recompense, saith the Lord. And again, The Lord shall judge his people. It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you should go. Just don't partake in communion.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Brothers. Appearing and explaining in person is wise and the better option. This I will do.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 2, 2011)

May the Lord grant you the ability to be very evidently loving, very evidently concerned for their souls, in your testimony before them.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2011)

Your "family of origin" is in fact & in the eyes of God your family. And you owe (not optional) your parents honour.

The tone of your letter suggests that you are estranged from them, if this is so you should begin to repair this breach, for the sake of the gospel.

You should not take this joyful occasion of their wedding anniversary to create or continue a conflict. So my advice is to go, and so honour your parents. Do not partice of the mass, and so show your convictions. To do more will be to dishonour your parents and to make the gospel into an offense.


----------



## dudley (Jan 2, 2011)

Dearly Bought said:


> Read "The Hurt of Hearing Mass" by the martyr John Bradford (see p. 297).
> 
> The Heidelberg Catechism, Question 80: What difference is there between the Lord's Supper and the Popish mass?
> 
> ...



I agree with what Bryan Peters said above. I also agree with the other opinions on this thread. I think however you should be sensitive to their wishes and beliefs even if they are incorrect in our eyes as Reformed Protestants. 

You might use the opportunity to explain ahead of time to them that you cannot participate in the mass because of our religious convictions as a Protestants and in its own way might open up some of them to understand our position on the Lords Supper vs. the Roman Catholic mass. Who knows; it might cause some of them to take notice and as you said they are nominal Catholics and they might ultimately become converted to the Reformed Faith and our position if they begin to understand the difference. If you are careful to point out to them how our position is based on the authority of scripture and not evolving traditions which did not grow out of scripture which is in reality the mass; you might be the beginning of a conversion process to some of those in your family who are still catholic.

You might begin by pointing out that the 1646 Calvinistic Westminster Confession of Faith denounces the catholic mass because it sees the mass as idolatrous. It describes the Roman catholic sacrifice of the ‘mass’ as most abominably injurious to Christ’s one sacrifice. Indeed, it terms "transubstantiation . . . repugnant not to Scripture alone, but even to common sense and reason" and indeed "the cause of manifold superstitions, yea, of gross idolatries."

Yet at the same time be sensitive to the fact that Roman Catholics do not understand why Reformed Protestants see the mass as injurious to Christ’s one time only needed sacrifice for all on Calvary and for the same manner that many Reformed Protestants do not understand why Roman Catholics can not understand why we see the mass as an injury and an insult to Christ’s sacrifice on the cross. 

Perhaps you could be sensitive to this and explain to your catholic family the differences between the Reformed theology on the subject and the Roman catholic position on the subject. As I said you might use this opportunity to convert some of your Roman catholic family by causing them to begin questioning Roman catholic teaching on the mass, the Lords Supper, you can use this opportunity to evangelize them to the Reformed faith and the scriptural correctness and the Reformed Protestant position on the Lords Supper

You might also point out to hem the error in the Mass as seen by we who are Reformed Protestants is that the RC priest daily offers up Christ in the Mass. We believe that there should not be any external offering of Christ by way of Sacrifice, is a blasphemy against Christ’s Priestly Office; for it’s very nature supports a position that Christ’s Offering on the Cross was not perfect. That is disgracefully contrary to the very letter of Scripture. (Heb. 10.12), That man, i.e. Christ, God-man, after he had once offered a Sacrifice for sin, sat down at the right hand of God: and verse 14, he says, that by this one offering he has perfected for ever them that are sanctified. This Scripture shows the completeness of Christ’s Sufferings and Sacrifice, and that now there needs no offering up any more Sacrifices. 

You might also not be aware that most Roman Catholics and I think many Protestants would also be shocked to learn where the Mass originated. The proposal of the Lord’s Supper as a sacrifice was first made by a Benedictine monk, Radbertus, in the ninth century and was the subject of many fierce verbal battles by the bishops until Pope Innocent III declared it an official Roman doctrine in 1215 AD. As we examine the very principles found in this bloodless sacrifice of the Mass as it is in the church of Rome today we can trace them back through the labyrinth of paganism to the fountain of idolatry, ancient Babylon. 

In the Roman catholic mass the priest and the congregation actually worship the bread host and call it “My Lord and My God.” because they have been brainwashed into believing that the beard does actually become the body of Christ himself.

However what a particular Catholic may believe is not the issue, but rather the official teaching of Roman Catholicism. That is found in The Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent (1545-1564) and Vatican II (1962-1965). Trent denied every Reformation doctrine, from Sola Scripture to salvation by grace through faith alone. It pronounced 125 anathemas (eternal damnation) upon anyone believing what Evangelical Protestants believe and preach today.

*As a former Roman catholic turned Reformed Protestant and Presbyterian I am not only ex communicated from the Roman catholic church according to her real teachings I am anathema and condemned. *“No one can know with the certainty of faith...that he has obtained the grace of God [anathema to all who claim they know]” (Trent, 6th Ses., Chap. IX). “If anyone says that the sacraments of the new law are not NECESSARY FOR SALVATION...but that without them...men obtain from God through faith alone the grace of justification...LET HIM BE ANATHEMA” (Trent, 7th Ses., Canon 4).

Vatican II far from making changes, reaffirmed Trent: “This sacred council...proposes again the decrees of...the Council of Trent” (Vol. 1, p. 412). As for the “sacraments of the new law,” which Trent said were “necessary for salvation,” Vatican II declared: “For it is the liturgy through which, especially in the diving SACRIFICE of the Eucharist, the WORK OF OUR REDEMPTION IS ACCOMPLISHED” (Vol. 1, p. 1). 

You might point out to them that we see the Roman catholic mass and the catholic position as injurious to Christ’s one time only need sacrifice on Calvary.

I would print out and share with them show them also the following form the Westminster Confession of faith .It will be an opportunity to help them understand your beliefs and may also open the road for them to be converted to the truths of the Reformed faith. You may end up being the instrument of Gods desire to bring them into the Presbyterian church with you, because I am sure you believe as I do that the and the Reformed faith and the Presbyterian church is the faith of the Apostles restored after 1000 years of Roman corruption. It is church Christ intended. 

CHAPTER XXIX.
Of the Lord's Supper.
I. Our Lord Jesus, in the night wherein he was betrayed, instituted the sacrament of his body and blood, called the Lord's Supper, to be observed in his Church unto the end of the world; for the perpetual remembrance of the sacrifice of himself in his death, the sealing all benefits thereof unto true believers, their spiritual nourishment and growth in him, their further engagement in and to all duties which they owe unto him; and to be a bond and pledge of their communion with him, and with each other, as members of his mystical body.
II. In this sacrament Christ is not offered up to his Father, nor any real sacrifice made at all for remission of sins of the quick or dead, but a commemoration of that one offering up of himself, by himself, upon the cross, once for all, and a spiritual oblation of all possible praise unto God for the same; so that the Popish sacrifice of the mass, as they call it, is most abominably injurious to Christ's one only sacrifice, the alone propitiation for all the sins of the elect.
III. The Lord Jesus hath, in this ordinance, appointed his ministers to declare his word of institution to the people, to pray, and bless the elements of bread and wine, and thereby to set them apart from a common to an holy use; and to take and break the bread, to take the cup, and (they communicating also themselves) to give both to the communicants; but to none who are not then present in the congregation.
IV. Private masses, or receiving this sacrament by a priest, or any other, alone; as likewise the denial of the cup to the people; worshipping the elements, the lifting them up, or carrying them about for adoration, and the reserving them for any pretended religious use, are all contrary to the nature of this sacrament, and to the institution of Christ.
V. The outward elements in this sacrament, duly set apart to the uses ordained by Christ, have such relation to him crucified, as that truly, yet sacramentally only, they are sometimes called by the name of the things they represent, to wit, the body and blood of Christ; albeit, in substance and nature, they still remain truly, and only, bread and wine, as they were before.
VI. That doctrine which maintains a change of the substance of bread and wine, into the substance of Christ's body and blood (commonly called transubstantiation) by consecration of a priest, or by any other way, is repugnant, not to Scripture alone, but even to common-sense and reason; overthroweth the nature of the sacrament; and hath been, and is, the cause of manifold superstitions, yea, of gross idolatries.
VII. Worthy receivers, outwardly partaking of the visible elements in this sacrament, do then also inwardly by faith, really and indeed, yet not carnally and corporally, but spiritually, receive and feed upon Christ crucified, and all benefits of his death: the body and blood of Christ being then not corporally or carnally in, with, or under the bread and wine; yet as really, but spiritually, present to the faith of believers in that ordinance, as the elements themselves are to their outward senses.
VIII. Although ignorant and wicked men receive the outward elements in this sacrament, yet they receive not the thing signified thereby; but by their unworthy coming thereunto are guilty of the body and blood of the Lord, to their own damnation. Wherefore all ignorant and ungodly persons, as they are unfit to enjoy communion with him, so are they unworthy of the Lord's table, and can not, without great sin against Christ, while they remain such, partake of these holy mysteries, or be admitted thereunto


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 2, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Thanks Brothers. Appearing and explaining in person is wise and the better option. This I will do.


 
Brother, if you do attend your parent's anniversary celebration, I urge you to completely absent yourself from the mass. Merely refraining for partaking of the mass is not enough to divest yourself of the blasphemy of the mass. In each commandment, "where a sin is forbidden, the contrary duty is commanded" (cf. Q&A 99 of the WLC with Scripture proofs). The Third Commandment requires that we must not profane or abuse the name of God by our silence, but positively defend God's honor against blasphemy (cf. Q&A 99 of the Heidelberg Catechism). Hence, John Bradford wrote against the hurt of _hearing_ mass, rather than merely the hurt of _partaking_ of the mass. Bradford explains the Scriptural reasons for bodily fleeing from the mass in detail.


----------



## Andres (Jan 2, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Your "family of origin" is in fact & in the eyes of God your family. And you owe (not optional) your parents honour.
> 
> The tone of your letter suggests that you are estranged from them, if this is so you should begin to repair this breach, for the sake of the gospel.
> 
> You should not take this joyful occasion of their wedding anniversary to create or continue a conflict. So my advice is to go, and so honour your parents. Do not partice of the mass, and so show your convictions. To do more will be to dishonour your parents and to make the gospel into an offense.


 
Our brother Kevin is certainly correct that you are morally obligated to honor your parents, however, I think we would all agree this command is to be understood in the context of obeying God first. I remember Christ saying _"If anyone comes to me and does not hate his own father and mother and wife and children and brothers and sisters, yes, and even his own life, he cannot be my disciple."_ (Luke 14:26) 
Brother CJ, the RC Mass is blasphemous. It re-offers Christ as a sacrifice, as if His original atoning death were not sufficient. By all means, do not seek to be divisive, but also please stand your ground and be prepared to cling to the true Christ even if it means upsetting some.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 2, 2011)

I could be wrong - and maybe it depends on the priest - but I don't think a RC priest would want you to take mass if you are not RC. I attended a mass once and was given strict instructions not to take anything (not that I had any intention of doing so). I actually think I would have been physically stopped if I had tried.


----------



## Berean (Jan 2, 2011)

This is not "the Lord's Supper". It's a blasphemous Roman "sacrifice" and a mockery of The Supper. If it were my RC parents I would be there before and after, but not during. There's a limit as to how far you should/must go in honoring your parents. Even a public funeral "mass" is one thing, but a close, personal private "mass" is something totally different. I'd attend the first and not participate, but I'd never attend the latter.

What if their celebration included a "special ceremony" in a local witches coven where they were members? Would you participate to honor them? 

Forgive me if I get a little worked up as RC is my family background.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't think an RC priest could give mass to someone who wasn't a member of the RCC? Am I mistaken?


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Brad said:


> I wouldn't think an RC priest could give mass



Anyone can attend a mass (it's not like an EO service where they throw the non-members out half way through). The priest should not give the purported flesh to a non-RC, nor should a non-RC take the wafer.


----------



## beej6 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have dealt with this situation by attending RC family functions when able, even a 'mass', but of course not partaking in the 'Eucharist' or getting a blessing or anything like that.

My only regret is that at my father's funeral 'mass,' I was asked to read a non-canonical text as part of the service; were I to be asked to do so now I would ask to read another text or decline.


----------

